

New Website Lets Bands Setup a Free Website - bswuft
https://yovigo.com/bands

======
kernelcurry
Yet another tool on the already overflowing workbench of "ways to make your
music famous!"

------
officialjunk
I'm still waiting for a website to make free websites that let bands setup a
free website ;)

